# Height vs. Age vs. Speed



## cubeflip (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi!

My goal for this thread is to collect data so that I can compile some new statistics. I'm pretty sure physical height is not a factor in speed, but I thought it would be an interesting comparison.

I'm asking for you guys (and girls) to help me out by giving me some data. What I'd like is your age, height (in feet/inches), gender, and 3x3 day to day average (if you're sub-15, please go to one tenth of a second if possible). Once I have a decent amount of information I will make some charts and graphs to see how these things compare.

Example post:
(these are my stats)

Age: 15
Height: 6' 0''
Gender: Male
3x3 Speed: 10.5


Thank you! I hope we can gather enough data to make these statistics work.


Current Statistics (up to post #154)

Out of 126 Cubers:

*Youngest Cuber:* 11 years old (jonlin, Coolster01)

*Oldest Cuber:* 50 years old (Mike Hughey)

*Average Age:* 18.19 years old (counting all)

*Median Age:* 16 years old

*Shortest Cuber:* 4 feet 7.5 inches (Coolster01)

*Tallest Cuber:* 6 feet 8 inches (DavidFivexFive)

*Median Height:* 5 feet 9 inches

*Fastest Cuber:* sub-9 seconds (Escher, Lanttikasa, Sin-H)

*Slowest Cuber:* 45 seconds (shock9191) Congrats!

*Average Speed:* 16.63 seconds (all counting)

*Ratio of Males to Females:* 13.00 to 1


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 14
Height: 5' 8"
Gender: Male
Average: 10.8ish I guess, but Its not my favorite/main event (I'm also quite inconsistent as you can see by my sig)

My brother:
Age: 16
Height: 5' 9"
Gender: Male
Average: 25ish


----------



## CHJ (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 16
Height: 5' 4"
Gender: Male
Average: 17s but i average 22s OH and 1:30 BLD, not a fan of big cubes


----------



## ottozing (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 14
Height: 6' 2"
Gender: Male
Average: 11s


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 21
Height: 5'9" (5'8.75" to be exact)
Gender: Male
3x3 Speed: 11


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 21, 2012)

age: 18
gender: male
height: 6'1"
3x3: 16/17


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 21, 2012)

Age:





Height: Not sure, probably about 1.7m. Imperial is stupid.
Gender: Male
Average: 12.3


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 16
Height: 68 inches
Speed: sub-20
Gender: male


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 14
Height: 5'9"
Gender: Male
Speed: 14.5


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: Finally 15! It's my birthday :3
Height: 6'0"
Gender: Male...?
Speed: 13.2


----------



## cubernya (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 14
Height: ~1.7m
Gender: Male
3x3 Speed: 16.7 or so


----------



## Riley (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 15
Height: 5' 1 1/2"
Gender: Male
Speed: 11.2


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 21, 2012)

Riley said:


> Age: 15
> Height: 5' 1 1/2"
> Gender: Male
> Speed: 11.2



A lot of you are younger than I thought.


----------



## BlueDevil (Oct 21, 2012)

Age:16
Height: 5' 11"
Gender: Male
Average: 14.5


----------



## Mikel (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 20 years
Height: 6' 6"
Gender: Male
Occupation: Student
Race: Non-Hispanic
Weight: 185 lbs
Handedness: Right
3x3 Average: 17.69


----------



## Thompson (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 16
Height: 6ft
Gender: male
Speed: 10


----------



## JasonK (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 18
Height: 185ish? Haven't measured in about two years.
Gender: Male
3x3: 14

Also Happy Birthday to Ninja Storm :3


----------



## cubingawsumness (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 14
Height: 5 foot 2
Gender: Female
3x3: ~22


----------



## RaresB (Oct 21, 2012)

Surprised with the large number of 6ft+ 15 year olds that cube wow
Age : 15
Height : 6 foot 2
Gender : Male
3x3 : 13.5


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 21, 2012)

age 20
height 5ft 8in
gender waffle
3x3 11


----------



## Dene (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 24
Height: 5'7"
Gender: ????
3x3: 13 (At least when I was practising I was at 13)


----------



## tx789 (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 15
Height: 177.5 cm 
Gender: Male
Speed:22


----------



## Hunter (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 14
Height: 5'10"
Gender: Male
3x3 Speed: 23


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 21, 2012)

Age 14 
Height 5' 9''
Gender Male.
Speed: High 12


----------



## Andri Maulana (Oct 21, 2012)

Age : 17
Height : 5.58ft / 66.93 inches
Gender : male
3x3 speed : 13.5


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Oct 21, 2012)

Age:14 
height:5'6"
speed: 40.5

oh yeah gender: male.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 21, 2012)

Age : 14
Height : 5' 10"
Gender : Male.
Speed : 17.5 seconds on a normal day.


----------



## CuberMan (Oct 21, 2012)

Age:14 
height: 5'8"
gender: male
speed: 10.5


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 19
Height: 4'9" lul
Gender: Female


----------



## qqwref (Oct 21, 2012)

If you ask me, there are three forces at work here:
- higher age is correlated to more practice (up to a point, then it decreases) which is correlated to better times
- more height is correlated to bigger hands which is correlated to better times (up to a point)
- female gender seems to be correlated with less practice which is correlated to worse times - I don't think women have any less potential to be fast, just that they statistically tend to practice less

So basically I think you'll find some correlations, but the age/height/gender variables themselves aren't directly to blame. You may even get some weird results that only exist because of the bias of choosing people who regularly post on a cubing forum.

For what it's worth, I'm 22/5'7/male/11.5s.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 20
Gender: Male
Height: 175cm
Average: ~13.5 seconds


----------



## Blake4512 (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 13
Gender: Male
Height: 5'3
Average: 11


----------



## Florian (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 17
Gender: Male
Height: 180
Average: 11.1 (when I stopped cubing, now probably like 13)


----------



## Endgame (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 13
Height: 1m66
Gender: Male
Speed: 27


----------



## arcio1 (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 17
Height: 180
Gender: Male
Speed: low 19 and improving


----------



## Olji (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 18
Height: 1m 83cm (6 feet)
Gender: Male
3x3 Speed: 22-ish


----------



## samkli (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 15
Height: 6'2''
Gender: Male
3x3 Speed: 13.8


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 16
Height: 1.66 m
Gender: Gangnam
Average: 11.4


----------



## slocuber (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 16
Height: 184cm
Gender: Male
Average: sub 11


----------



## rubikmaster (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 14
Height: 173 cm (5' 8'')
Gender: Male
3x3 Speed: 17.5

I stopped cubing 6 months ago, so now probably around 21.


----------



## MeshuggahX (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 23
Height: 185 cm
Gender: Male
3x3 Speed: 17-18


----------



## cuber8208 (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 18
Height: 6'0"
Gender: Male
Average speed: 25


----------



## o2gulo (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 15
Height: 5'2"
Gender: Male
Average speed: 23ish


----------



## FinnGamer (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 18
Height :6'5''
Gender: Male
Average Speed 15.5


----------



## Escher (Oct 21, 2012)

21
6'2"
m
8


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 16
Height: 5' 9''
Gender: Male
3x3 Speed: 15-17


----------



## Escher (Oct 21, 2012)

qqwref said:


> - more height is correlated to bigger hands which is correlated to better times (up to a point)



Things like intellectual maturity (ability to understand the cube), and socio-economic factors like country of origin and class tend to correlate with height too, hand size isn't the only thing at work if it is even relevant. Maybe I just think that because I'm an outlier with my tiny girl hands.


----------



## vd (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 17
Height: 190 cm
Gender: Male
3x3: 16


----------



## jonlin (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 11 
Gender: Male
Height: 5'0
Time: 11.85-14.99


----------



## nqwe (Oct 21, 2012)

16a
Male
180cm
17s


----------



## AndersB (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 16
Height: 6'0"
Gender: Male
3x3 Speed: 13.9


----------



## Ickenicke (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 16
Height: 5'10"
Gender: Male
3x3 speed: 16.3


----------



## Stefan (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 35
Height: 6' 0.5''
Gender: Male
3x3 Speed: 14.5


----------



## kirtpro (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 15
Height: 170cm ish
Gender: Male
3x3: 10/9


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 14
Height: 5'7"
Gender: Male
Average: 14.0-14.9


----------



## aaronb (Oct 21, 2012)

Age vs. Speed


Spoiler











Height vs. Speed


Spoiler











The only correlation I see, is in the age chart, the older subset, has nearly no "slow" cubers.


----------



## JasonK (Oct 21, 2012)

But with such a tiny sample size, any visible correlation is pretty much useless anyway.


----------



## Lanttikasa (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 18

Average:20sec


----------



## Petro Leum (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 17
Height: 181 cm
Speed: 15ish


----------



## ncube (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 17
Height: 6' 1''
Gender: Male
3x3 Speed: ~11.5


----------



## Skullush (Oct 21, 2012)

Age 19
Height 6'4"
Gender male
Speed 13.5


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 17
Height: 5'9"?
Gender: Male
Speed: I don't practice 3x3. I'll do an average in a couple hours and get back to you on the time.

EDIT: avg100 was 12.70


----------



## ducttapecuber (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 14
Height: 5'2''
Gender: Female
Speed: 22


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 31
Height: 5'9"
Gender: Female
Speed: 18

Ooh, I'm the oldest and tallest (I think) female to post so far! Second oldest so far behind Stefan...


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 21, 2012)

aaronb said:


> Age vs. Speed
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Leave this stuff for OP. It's his idea.


----------



## Mikel (Oct 21, 2012)

aaronb said:


> Age vs. Speed
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Who is ~90 inches tall?! I tried looking for the post, but couldn't find it.


----------



## DNFphobia (Oct 21, 2012)

Age:14 
(15 for Korean age)
Height: about 5'8" 
The last time I measured my height was 3 months ago
Gender: Male
3x3 times: Avg. 12 30.2 seconds PB 20 seconds


----------



## JillianFraser (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 17
Height: 5'2"
Gender: Female
Speed: 19


----------



## Perff (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 36
Height: 1.75m = 5'8'' - 5'9'' ?
Gender: Male
Speed: 20


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 21, 2012)

Mikel said:


> Who is ~90 inches tall?! I tried looking for the post, but couldn't find it.



I don't think anybody is. It's on the age chart too, in the exact same spot. I could be wrong, but that's what I think.

OT:
Age: 13 (sooo close to 14)
Height: 5'6"
Gender: Male
Speed: 30


----------



## Mikel (Oct 21, 2012)

SpeedSolve said:


> I don't think anybody is. It's on the age chart too, in the exact same spot. I could be wrong, but that's what I think.



Oh yeah I think you are right it might just be a "legend" with no labeling that's why I was confused. Looks like I'm still the tallest then


----------



## HelpCube (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 15
Height: 5' 11"
Gender: Male
3x3 Speed: 14.5


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 16
Height: 5' 9"
Gender: Male
3x3 Speed: 13.3


----------



## CubeRunner0904 (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 14
Height: 5' 4"
Gender: Male
3x3 Speed: 32 avg.


----------



## lordblendi (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 21
Height: 159 cm
Gender: Female
Speed: 16ish


----------



## Akiro (Oct 21, 2012)

Age : 18
Height : 5' 8"
Gender : Male
Speed : low 16s


----------



## Carrot (Oct 21, 2012)

qqwref said:


> - more height is correlated to bigger hands which is correlated to better times (up to a point)


Interesting, my palms are corresponding to my height, but my fingers are super short. Would you say that is an advantage? xD


19 y/o
6'3
13 sec


----------



## kjcellist (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 17
Height: 5' 8''
Gender: Female
3x3 Speed: 22


----------



## wasianrubiks (Oct 21, 2012)

Age- 15
Height- 5'7"
Gender- Male
Avg. 23.5 seconds


----------



## pady (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 15
height: 5'10''
gender: Male
3x3 Average: ~11.5
(3x3 OH Average: ~low17)


----------



## nccube (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 15
Height : 155 cm
Gender: Male
Average Speed: low 10


----------



## Mudkip (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 14
Height: 5'10
Gender: Male
Average: 15-ish


----------



## angham (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 17
Height: 6'0
Gender: Male
Speed: 17.5


----------



## cityzach (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 15
Height: 5'5
Gender: Male
Speed: 12.5 seconds


----------



## Carrot (Oct 21, 2012)

I noticed something super interesting about this thread. If I say it has something to do about speed, can anyone guess what pattern I'm seeing?


----------



## PianoCube (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 19
Height: 192 cm
Speed: 22


----------



## Godmil (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 33
Height: 6'2
Gender: Male
Speed: 22s


----------



## Ickenicke (Oct 21, 2012)

Odder said:


> I noticed something super interesting about this thread. If I say it has something to do about speed, can anyone guess what pattern I'm seeing?



The only thing I see is that many of the fast cubers are short. Do you see anything else?


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 21, 2012)

I see a lot of times but not a single speed


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 21, 2012)

Wouldn't it be more interesting to measure hand span (from thumb tip to pinky tip?)


----------



## Carrot (Oct 21, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> The only thing I see is that many of the fast cubers are short. Do you see anything else?



I see something else.


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 11
Height: 4' 7.5" 
Gender: Male
Speed: 12.5
My speed is sub 12 some days, and other days I can't even get sub 13.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 21, 2012)

Age: 14
Height: around 5' 7" I think
Gender: Male
Speed: somewhere around 18-20 with Roux, I hardly practice 3x3 nowadays.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 21, 2012)

Age :18
Height :5'7
Gender :Male
Time :17.04 avg of 600(on-going session)


----------



## AlexByard (Oct 22, 2012)

Age: 17
Height: 6' 0"
Gender: Male
Speed (3x3): 27.34 Avg100

Looking forward to seeing this data stack up!


----------



## rtmoose (Oct 22, 2012)

Age: 36
Height: 6' 3"
Gender: Male
Speed (3x3): 38.72 Ao5

My biggest problem is making the cross.. i have serious short term memory problems (ahem) so i have a hard time planning even more than 2 moves ahead... my best times are actually when i forgo the inspection time and start cold.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 22, 2012)

Age: 18
Height: 5' 6''
Gender: Male
Speed: ~14


----------



## F perm (Oct 22, 2012)

Age: 14
Height: 5' 5"
Gender: Male
Speed: 24


----------



## Hershey (Oct 22, 2012)

Age: 14 (15 in 2 months)
Height: 5' 2''
Gender: Male
Speed: Sub 13-12


----------



## already1329 (Oct 22, 2012)

Age: 14
Height: 5' 9"
Gender: Male
Speed: 16 with Roux


----------



## PandaCuber (Oct 22, 2012)

Age: 17
Height: 6'1"
Gender: Male
Born in: USA 
Family from: Colombia
3x3: 17


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 22, 2012)

Age: 15
Height: 5'10" (maybe 11", not sure)
Gender: Male
Speed: 23 seconds


----------



## cubegenius (Oct 22, 2012)

Age: 15 and 1/2 (today's my half birthday!)
Height: 5'11"
Gender: Male
Speed: 15.5


----------



## cubeflip (Oct 22, 2012)

*Thread Update*

Thread Update:

Thanks to all of you who have replied to this thread! None of my threads have ever gotten this much attention in one day! Thank you!

Mikel gets extra credit for being 6' 6'' and non-hispanic.

A lot of you seem to be confused about what your gender is.

Either ben1996123 is really old or my math is incorrect.

Andreaillest does not have a 3x3 speed.

Thanks qqwref for the insight.

Reinier Schippers' gender is Gangnam.

Escher averages 8 seconds with his "tiny girl hands".


Current Statistics (up to post #103)

Out of 92 Cubers:

*Youngest Cuber:* 11 years old (jonlin, Coolster01)

*Oldest Cuber:* 36 years old (rtmoose, Perff)

*Average Age:* 17.16 years old (counting all)

*Median Age:* 16 years old

*Shortest Cuber:* 4 feet 7.5 inches (Coolster01)

*Tallest Cuber:* 6 feet 6 inches (Mikel)

*Median Height:* 5 feet 9 inches

*Fastest Cuber:* 8 seconds (Escher, Lanttikasa)
*
Average Speed:* 16.82 seconds (all counting)

*Slowest Cuber:* 40.5 (Isaac Paurus) Congrats!

*Ratio of Males to Females:* 12.14 to 1


All updated statistics will be posted to post #1. More updates to come.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 22, 2012)

cubeflip said:


> Either ben1996123 is really old or my math is incorrect.



The expression he gave is equal to 16, assuming that by "log" he means the natural log.

EDIT:


Spoiler



\( \cos(i\log(16+\sqrt{255})) \)

\( =\cosh(\log(16+\sqrt{255})) \)

\( =\frac{16+\sqrt{255}+\tfrac{1}{16+\sqrt{255}}}{2} \)

\( =\frac{16+\sqrt{255}+16-\sqrt{255}}{2}=16 \)


----------



## JoSpies (Oct 22, 2012)

Age: 49
Height: 6'
Gender: Male
Speed: 35.01 seconds


----------



## Anthony (Oct 22, 2012)

18
6'0
Male
9


----------



## JianhanC (Oct 22, 2012)

Age: 18
Height: 5'3'' ;__;
Gender: Male
Speed: ~12


----------



## Julian (Oct 22, 2012)

16
6'3
Male
12.2


----------



## bran (Oct 22, 2012)

Age: 15 
Height: 5'11
Gender: Male
Speed: 13-14


----------



## Tyjet66 (Oct 22, 2012)

Age: 19
Height: 5' 10''
Gender: I think male,not 100% though.
3x3 Speed: average 29 seconds


----------



## PeelingStickers (Oct 22, 2012)

Age: 15
Height: 5'9"
Gender: Male
Average speed: 20


----------



## Xyphos (Oct 22, 2012)

Age : 14 
Height : 157 CM ( 5' 2" ) I'm short!!  
Gender : Male
Average Speed : 21s ( improving every week )


----------



## TMOY (Oct 22, 2012)

Age: 42
Height: 1m80, wich makes ~5 ft 7 in in the old French feet/inches system (unused since 1793, at least in France) 
Gender: male
Average speed: ~20 (I don't practice 3^3 speed very much).


----------



## JasonK (Oct 22, 2012)

Yet another reason why everyone should use the same units, 5 ft 7 in Old French units is closer to 5 ft 11 in US units :fp 

America, y no use metric/SI?


----------



## Lid (Oct 22, 2012)

40
5'5"
M
18-19


----------



## MalusDB (Oct 22, 2012)

Havent solved a cube in about 3 months, but here goes
21
5'8''
M
20-23


----------



## WBCube (Oct 22, 2012)

16
6'6"
M
19


----------



## airwind336 (Oct 22, 2012)

Age:13
Height: 4' 11 3/4"
Gender: Male
Speed <25


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 22, 2012)

50
5'8"
M
22


----------



## Mikel (Oct 22, 2012)

JasonK said:


> Yet another reason why everyone should use the same units, 5 ft 7 in Old French units is closer to 5 ft 11 in US units :fp
> 
> America, y no use metric/SI?



We're stupid.


----------



## applemobile (Oct 22, 2012)

24
6ft 1
M
18

What are people doing adv on? Should be minimum 50?


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 22, 2012)

JasonK said:


> America, y no use metric/SI?



:fp America is dumb... Metric is so much better...


----------



## LouisCormier (Oct 22, 2012)

Age: 15
Height: 5' 9''
Gender: Male
Average: 10.8


----------



## Crazycubemom (Oct 22, 2012)

48 Female
Height: 1M 67 cm 
Weight : Mohammad Ali Class  Heavy Class hahahahahha
avg 3x3x3 @ home sweet home : 18-21 sec


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Oct 22, 2012)

Age 21
Height 6'0"
Gender Male
speed ~25 color neutral sub 25 white only (Im getting closer though)


----------



## Tristan97tfj (Oct 22, 2012)

Age: 15
Height:5'8.9
Gender:male
Average:19


----------



## onlyleftname (Oct 22, 2012)

Age: 16
Height: 5' 6''
Gender: Male
Average: 14.3


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 22, 2012)

Age: 20
Height: 6' 0''
Gender: Male
3x3 Speed: 16


----------



## DavidFivexFive (Oct 22, 2012)

Age: 16
Height: 6' 8"
Gender: Male
3x3 Speed: 15.2


----------



## byliu88 (Oct 22, 2012)

Age: 13
Height: 5' 7''
Gender: Male
3x3 Speed: 17.0


----------



## Mikel (Oct 22, 2012)

DavidFivexFive said:


> Age: 16
> Height: 6' 8"
> Gender: Male
> 3x3 Speed: 15.2


Please come to competitions in the midwest US so I'm not the tallest one there all the time


----------



## uyneb2000 (Oct 22, 2012)

Age: 12
Height: 5'3"
Gender: Male
Speed: 13.4


----------



## tozies24 (Oct 22, 2012)

Age: 20 
Height: 5'8"
Gender: Male
Speed: 16.5


----------



## shock9191 (Oct 23, 2012)

Age : 19
Height : 5'11'' and a third
Gender: Male
Speed : ~45s (New to cubing)

Guess I shouldn't be taken in the results because of the ''extreme'' time


----------



## cubingawsumness (Oct 23, 2012)

shock9191 said:


> Age : 19
> Height : 5'11'' and a third
> Gender: Male
> Speed : ~45s (New to cubing)
> ...



The point is to get as much data as possible, and I think this might get a little inaccurate because some "slow" people don't post.


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 23, 2012)

cubeflip said:


> Thread Update:
> Andreaillest does not have a 3x3 speed.



Woops. It's 18-19 sec. if that makes any difference.


----------



## Guitarnerd77 (Oct 23, 2012)

Age: 17
Height: 6' 2''
Gender: Female
3x3 Speed: 41.1


----------



## balloon6610 (Oct 23, 2012)

Age : 14
Height : 165 cm.
Gender : MAale
3x3 Average : 13-14


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 23, 2012)

Guitarnerd77 said:


> Age: 17
> Height: 6' 2''
> Gender: Female
> 3x3 Speed: 41.1



I knew you were tall, but I didn't realise you were 6' 2"! =O


----------



## Guitarnerd77 (Oct 23, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I knew you were tall, but I didn't realise you were 6' 2"! =O



Scary thing is I'm still the shortest person in my family. Yay for being a giant!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 23, 2012)

Guitarnerd77 said:


> Age: 17
> Height: 6' 2''
> Gender: Female
> 3x3 Speed: 41.1



Wowww... tall girl...


----------



## Mikel (Oct 23, 2012)

Guitarnerd77 said:


> Scary thing is I'm still the shortest person in my family. Yay for being a giant!


<3 Giants. My sister is ~6'3" 14 years old but I'm thinking she might pass me soon (6'6")


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 23, 2012)

Ohh I didn't post yet 

14
160cm
Male
22


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 23, 2012)

Mikel said:


> <3 Giants. My sister is ~6'3" 14 years old but I'm thinking she might pass me soon (6'6")



And I thought I was tall... Man, I need to stop hanging around girls and Asians ._.


----------



## Sin-H (Oct 23, 2012)

Age: 20
Height: 6'4''
Gender: Male
Speed: around 8.9 at the moment (*if* I do speedsolves, which is hardly ever the case currently )


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 23, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> Leave this stuff for OP. It's his idea.



OP OWNS THE RIGHTS TO PLOTTING GRAPHS BASED ON DATA


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 23, 2012)

Mikel said:


> <3 Giants. *My sister is ~6'3" 14 years old* but I'm thinking she might pass me soon (6'6")



wat


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 23, 2012)

Age: 16
Height: 5'8
Speed: 10.5


----------



## DavidFivexFive (Oct 23, 2012)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> Woo! I feel special, I'm the tallest person in this thread.
> 
> Age: 18
> Height: 6' 7"
> ...


not quite im 6' 8" , will be 6' 10" with a spine surgery soon


----------



## Escher (Oct 24, 2012)

Sin-H said:


> Age: 20



Since when are you younger than me? For some reason I always thought you were older...


----------



## InfiniCuber (Oct 24, 2012)

Age:15
Height: 5' 0"
Gender: Male
3x3 Solve Speed: 38.18 seconds


----------



## KCuber (Oct 24, 2012)

Age: 14
Height: 64 Inches
Gender: Male
Speed: 10.9


----------



## cubeflip (Oct 24, 2012)

*Thread Update #2*

Thread Update:

Thank you guys again for all the data! As soon as I have more time I will make the data into some graphs and charts. For now, here are the newest statistics:

[shoutout to tall girls: Guitarnerd77 (17 y/o and 6'2'') and Mikel's sister (14 y/o and 6'3'')]

[@DavidFivexFive: why are you getting spine surgery?]


Current Statistics (up to post #154)

Out of 126 Cubers:

*Youngest Cuber:* 11 years old (jonlin, Coolster01)

*Oldest Cuber:* 50 years old (Mike Hughey)

*Average Age:* 18.19 years old (counting all)

*Median Age:* 16 years old

*Shortest Cuber:* 4 feet 7.5 inches (Coolster01)

*Tallest Cuber:* 6 feet 8 inches (DavidFivexFive)

*Median Height:* 5 feet 9 inches

*Fastest Cuber:* sub-9 seconds (Escher, Lanttikasa, Sin-H)

*Slowest Cuber:* 45 seconds (shock9191) Congrats!

*Average Speed:* 16.63 seconds (all counting)

*Ratio of Males to Females:* 13.00 to 1


----------



## janelle (Oct 24, 2012)

Age: 18
Height: 4' 9"
Gender: Female
3x3 Speed: 16


----------



## IanTheCuber (Oct 25, 2012)

Age: 12 1/2
Height: 59 inches
Gender: Male
Speed: Just barely Sub-20


----------



## manstrong (Oct 25, 2012)

Age: 18
Height: 6'3
Gender: Male
Speed: 22 seconds


----------



## r84shi37 (Oct 26, 2012)

Age: 15
Height: 5' 11''
Gender: Male
3x3 Speed: 46.38 

My solves in order using cubetimer.com
10: 00:36.80	
9:	00:50.94	
8:	00:50.46	
7:	00:37.06	
6:	00:47.32	
5:	00:47.61	
4:	01:01.91	
3:	00:38.27	
2:	00:45.50	
1:	00:47.91

Yes, I'm slow. But I hope to get better with practice.


----------



## hipsterlover (Oct 26, 2012)

Age: 18
Height: 6'2.5''
Gender: Male
Speed: idk somewhere around 18-23.


----------



## Johnnyman318 (Oct 26, 2012)

Age: 14
Height: 5'4"
Gender: Male
3x3 Speed: ~16 seconds


----------



## ducttapecuber (Oct 26, 2012)

There are so many tall and fast guys on speedsolving. I am a short and slow girl. A little out if place ,uh. But I don't care speedcubing (and the forums) are fun!


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 26, 2012)

Age:17
Height: 6' 3"
Gender: Male
Speed 15-16 seconds


----------



## Logiqx (Oct 26, 2012)

I wonder how many people are in various age bands (e.g. 5-9, 10-14, 15-19, 20-24, etc)? I see that older cubers are definitely in the minority!

Age: 40
Height: 5' 10''
Gender: Male
3x3 Speed: 34.92 (Ao12) - I still consider myself a novice so each day tends to be a PB

It might be interesting to see the mean + median for all 3 categories (age, height, speed).


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 26, 2012)

14 +364 days
like, 155cm which squiggly equals e^(7/6 pi zeta(3) log(pi)) 
am male
3x3 speed is sub8


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 26, 2012)

14 (and 8 months)
180cm (5' 11" about)
Male
13ish (may have got slower.)


----------



## CianLR (Oct 26, 2012)

Height: 5' 11"
Age: 15
Gender: Male
Speed: 31 seconds, need to practice


----------



## RTh (Oct 26, 2012)

Height: 5' 7" - 172.5 cm
Age: 18
Gender: Male
Speed: 11


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 26, 2012)

5BLD said:


> 14 +364 days
> like, 155cm which squiggly equals e^(7/6 pi zeta(3) log(pi))
> am male
> 3x3 speed is sub8



Dang, I thought you were older than that 0_o
Happy birthday, I'm a week older than you ;D


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 26, 2012)

Yeah everyone thinks I'm older than my real age when I am talking somewhere other than in person. In person it's the other way round cuz I am a small guy D:


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 27, 2012)

cubeflip said:


> Current Statistics (up to post #154)
> 
> Out of 126 Cubers:
> 
> ...



Oh yeah! Shortest AND youngest cuber on the web! I turned 11 quite recently, so it is pretty likely that I am the actual youngest, but that doesn't matter...

But I still think that being the shortest is the best (*THAT* matters!)


----------



## magicmike (Oct 27, 2012)

I'd post my data but I don't want to skew the results. I learned LBL about 5 years ago and haven't touched a cube since then (until about 2 weeks ago). I'm so close to breaking the minute barrier. I'm using roux now and block building is killing me. Oh well.. it'll only get better


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 27, 2012)

Coolster01 said:


> Oh yeah, shortest and youngest cuber on the web. I turned 11 quite recently, so it is pretty darn likely that I am the actual youngest.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZuufspVRQ0


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 27, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZuufspVRQ0



I'm talking about shortest and youngest to post here on the forum (That posted here).


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 27, 2012)

Height: 5' 6"
Age: 18
Gender: Male
Speed: 12.6


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 27, 2012)

cubeflip said:


> *Fastest Cuber:* sub-9 seconds (Escher, Lanttikasa, Sin-H)



I'm sub9 too


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 27, 2012)

5BLD said:


> I'm sub9 too



that was poësted befour you posted your post though !!!!!!


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 27, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> that was poësted befour you posted your post though !!!!!!



owait
i only just saw that
good work


----------



## PandaBeaarAmy (Nov 1, 2012)

Age: 15
Height: 5'2"
Gender: Female
3x3 Speed: 26-ish


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 1, 2012)

PandaBeaarAmy said:


> Age: 15
> Height: 5'2"
> Gender: Female
> 3x3 Speed: 26-ish



There's something about us Canadian girls. Just look... we got Emily Wang and Sarah Strong...


----------



## rowehessler (Nov 1, 2012)

age: 21
height: 5'9
male
8.5


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Nov 4, 2012)

Age: 14
Height: 175cm (sorry, can't be bothered to convert)
Gender: Male
Average: 18.75s


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 4, 2012)

age: 13
height: 5'8"
gender: male
average: sub-11


----------



## Ross The Boss (Nov 4, 2012)

Age: 15
Height: 6foot
Gender: Male
3x3 speed: 25sec 



> Ratio of Males to Females: 13.00 to 1


real sausagefest.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Nov 4, 2012)

Age: 11
Height:5 feet
Gender:male
3x3 speed:25-30 seconds

HATE MY SIG(too lazy to change:/)


----------



## dlwl98 (Nov 4, 2012)

Age: 14
Height: 5'1.5"
Gender: Female
3x3 speed: 13.6


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Nov 5, 2012)

Age: 15
Height: 5'2"
Gender: Male
Average: 22


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 5, 2012)

Age: 20
Height: 5'7"
Gender: Male
Average: 10.0

I hit 9.5 as much as I hit 10.5, so I thought I'd just put 10.


----------



## Gordon (Nov 5, 2012)

Age: 36
Height: 5'8''
Gender: Male
Speed: ~38 - 42 seconds for an avg of 12


----------



## evogler (Nov 5, 2012)

Age: 32
Height: 6'0"
Gender: Male
Average: 18


----------



## Outsmash (Nov 5, 2012)

Age: 18
Height: 5'11"
Gender: Male
Speed: ~18s


----------



## NEONCUBES (Nov 7, 2012)

Age:15
Height:5'4"
Gender:male
Speed:45-50s


----------



## Ton (Nov 7, 2012)

Ton Dennenbroek
Age: 51.8
Height: 5' 8.1"
Gender: Male
3x3 Speed: 16.67 average


----------



## AdrenalineKick (Nov 10, 2012)

Age: 13
Height: circa 178 cm (5'10 maybe?)
Speed: I guess I average about 55 seconds. (Trying to improve :-/)

EDIT: Gender: Male


----------



## Chrish (Nov 12, 2012)

Age 20
High 6'0
Male
17 av prob


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 12, 2012)

Age: 20
Height: 5' 5"
Gender: Female
3x3x3 Speed: 11.5


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 12, 2012)

Age: 18
Height: 5' 9"
Gender: Male
3x3 Speed: Low 16s


----------



## Neel Shah (Nov 27, 2012)

Age: 12
Height: 4' 8.5"
Gender: Male
Speed: 14.xy


----------



## Matthew3075 (Nov 27, 2012)

Age: 13
Height: 5' 8"
Gender: Male
Speed: 14 seconds


----------



## CheesePuffs (Nov 27, 2012)

Age: 13
Height: 5' 4"
Gender: Male
Average: 28-29 seconds


----------



## Bilbo (Nov 27, 2012)

Age: 17
Height: 5' 8"
Gender: Male
Average ~18s


----------



## Petezorzz (Nov 27, 2012)

Age: 14
Height: 5' 7"
Gender: Male
Average: High 17s to low 19s


----------



## BoBoGuy (Aug 10, 2013)

Age:11
Height: 5'3"
Speed: 12.5ish


----------



## kcl (Aug 10, 2013)

Age: 14 
Height: 5'11
Gender: M
Speed: 14.5-15


----------



## Logical101 (Aug 10, 2013)

Age:11
Height:155 cm sorry I don't know my hight in imperial
Gender: Male
Speed:50s


----------



## YddEd (Aug 10, 2013)

Age: 11
Height: 153cm
Gender: Male
Speed: Around 25-30


----------



## BluShehn (Aug 10, 2013)

Age: 14 (15 in 2 months)
Height: 5'6"
Gender: Male
Speed: sub-25s


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 10, 2013)

Age: 18 (19 in 41 days ;P)
Height: A hair shy of 5'11"?
Gender: Male
Speed: 10.25s


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 10, 2013)

Age :12.5 
Height : 1 Meter 50 cm
Gender : male
Speed : 10


----------



## cubesonfire (Aug 10, 2013)

Age - 12.5
Height - 157 cm 
Gender - male 
Speed - sub 27


----------



## kunparekh18 (Aug 10, 2013)

Age : 15.75 years
Height : 180 cm
Gender :male
Speed : sub-18


----------



## Aceno20 (Aug 10, 2013)

Age : 16 (17 in a month) 
Height : 6'1 (183 cm) 
Gender : male
Speed : sub 30


----------



## Youcuber2 (Aug 10, 2013)

Age: 15
Height: 6'2
Gender: Male
Speed: Sub-14


----------



## Count Dracula (Aug 10, 2013)

Age: *17 after a month*
Height: *187*
Gender:* Male*
3x3 Speed: *around 10*


----------



## piyushp761 (Aug 10, 2013)

Age - 14
Height - 5'5
Gender - Male
Speed - Sub 17


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 10, 2013)

Age: 28
Height: 6' 2"
Gender: Male
Speed: 18


----------



## 78BFE (Aug 10, 2013)

Age: 14
Height: 5' 5"
Speed: Sub-35


----------



## uyneb2000 (Aug 10, 2013)

Age: 13
Height: 5'5"
Gender: Male
Speed: sub-13


----------



## RicardoRix (Aug 11, 2013)

Age: 40
Height: 6'2"
Gender: Male
Speed: 55


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Aug 11, 2013)

Age: 23
Height: 6' 3''
Gender: Male
3x3 Speed: 12.5


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 11, 2013)

Age: 14(.5)
Height: 5'9" iirc
Gender: Male
Speed: 18-19


----------



## Konsta (Aug 11, 2013)

Age: 33
Height: 180
Gender: male
Speed: 12/sub12


edit: not sure what Lanttikasa had before editing, but now it says: Average:20sec (so probably not sub9 as it says in "fastest cuber")


----------



## cubingawsumness (Aug 11, 2013)

Age: 15
Height: 5'3" or something
Gender: female
Speed: ~14


----------



## Happy (Aug 11, 2013)

Age:11
Height:5'
Gender:Male
Speed: ~26


----------



## rj (Aug 16, 2013)

Age: just turned 12.
Height: 5'5" (I am VERY tall)
Gender: Male
Speed: Barely sub 30


----------



## 420 (Aug 16, 2013)

Age: 16
Height: 5'9"
Gender: Male
Speed: 1 Minute flat 

*going for the title of slowest cuber here!


----------



## KongShou (Aug 16, 2013)

age: 贰佰壹拾玖减壹佰减壹佰零肆
Height: 176cm
gender: male(i think)
speed: 12s


----------



## Patrick M (Aug 16, 2013)

KongShou said:


> age: 贰佰壹拾玖减壹佰减壹佰零肆
> Height: 176cm
> gender: male(i think)
> speed: 12s



Wait wuts your age again?
XD

Age: 19
Height: 5'7"
Gender: male
Speed: 17s


----------



## Renslay (Aug 16, 2013)

The statistics are a bit outdated in the first post, aren't they?


----------



## KongShou (Aug 16, 2013)

Patrick M said:


> Wait wuts your age again?
> XD



its a number, trust me.

but you need knowledge to work it out


----------



## irontwig (Aug 16, 2013)

Looks like it might be 219-100-104=15?


----------



## KongShou (Aug 16, 2013)

irontwig said:


> Looks like it might be 219-100-104=15?



damn. how did you work it out?

im actually pretty curious, since youre from sweden


----------



## windhero (Aug 16, 2013)

Age: 24
Height: 192 or ~6'3"
Gender: Male
Speed: Around 20 flat


----------



## irontwig (Aug 16, 2013)

KongShou said:


> damn. how did you work it out?
> 
> im actually pretty curious, since youre from sweden



Since I've studied Japanese I knew most of the characters you used.


----------



## KongShou (Aug 16, 2013)

irontwig said:


> Since I've studied Japanese I knew most of the characters you used.



wow, how much japanese do you know? they certainly dont teach you this on a beginners course. they dont use kanji for numbers much, and this is traditional chinese. 

this is chinese in case anyone is wondering


----------



## irontwig (Aug 16, 2013)

KongShou said:


> wow, how much japanese do you know? they certainly dont teach you this on a beginners course. they dont use kanji for numbers much, and this is traditional chinese.



Well, that's a bit hard to quantify. The traditional forms are still used, e.g. on every 10000 yen bill there's 壱万 written (not quite 壹, but close enough).


----------



## KongShou (Aug 16, 2013)

irontwig said:


> Well, that's a bit hard to quantify. The traditional forms are still used, e.g. on every 10000 yen bill there's 壱万 written (not quite 壹, but close enough).



i only know this because on cheques money has to be written in this form

any this is far off topic


----------



## uyneb2000 (Aug 16, 2013)

KongShou said:


> age: 贰佰壹拾玖减壹佰减壹佰零肆


I only know Simplified Chinese


----------



## Stefan (Aug 16, 2013)

Just a thought: hand size and arm length might be more relevant to cubing speed than height is.


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 16, 2013)

Age: 43
height: 182 cm, 6 foot one inch
speed: barely sub 30


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 16, 2013)

Age: 15
Height: 5' 11"
Gender: Male
3x3 Speed: 20.5


----------



## asacuber (Mar 4, 2017)

Age: 12
Height: 152 cm/ 5' 1"
Gender: male
3x3 Speed: 12.0


----------



## ppugliesi (Mar 4, 2017)

Way to bring up an old thread


----------



## Awder (Mar 5, 2017)

Age: 13
Height: 160cm
Gender: male
3x3 speed: 10.79 PB, 17-18 average


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 5, 2017)

Age: 14
Height: 5' 9"
Speed: 12.5
Gender: Male


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Mar 5, 2017)

Age: 13

Hight: 5'3.5

Speed. High 17, low 18

Gender: Male


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 5, 2017)

Age: 13
Height: 5'10"
Speed: 13ish


----------



## Daniel252 (Mar 6, 2017)

Age: 13
Height: 5' 5"
Speed: 1:30 Not the fastest, I know.


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 6, 2017)

Jesus christ, looking at the first page in this thread and seeing their times now makes me feel infinitely slow

Age: 109
Height: 6' 0"
Speed: 12


----------



## Cale S (Mar 6, 2017)

Age: 16
Height: 5' 11''
Speed: 10.5


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 6, 2017)

Um this is old... is cubeflip still compiling stats? lol


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 6, 2017)

SolveThatCube said:


> Um this is old... is cubeflip still compiling stats? lol


Probably not. He was "last seen" in Sept. 2016. BUT WHO CARES!


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 6, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> Probably not. He was "last seen" in Sept. 2016. BUT WHO CARES!


XD


----------



## Douf (Mar 6, 2017)

4Chan said:


> Jesus christ, looking at the first page in this thread and seeing their times now makes me feel infinitely slow
> 
> Age: 109
> Height: 6' 0"
> Speed: 12


Well at 109 years old you can hardly expect to be as fast as you once were 

Age: 37
Height: 6'0"
Speed: 38


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Mar 6, 2017)

Age: 14
Height: 174cm i think 5'9"
Speed: 11.4


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 6, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> Age: 13
> Height: 5'10"
> Speed: 13ish


okay your new (?) sig is wrong



> 56th best squanner in the world | 1st *2nd* best sit-at-home-and-have-no-life-er in the world


----------



## Daniel Lin (Mar 6, 2017)

Age: 16
Height: idk, prob around 5' 10''
Speed: sub 15


----------



## Elo13 (Mar 6, 2017)

Age: 16
Height: 175 cm
Speed: 16.5


----------



## Fear (Mar 6, 2017)

Age: 16
Height: 6' 0''
Speed: Sub 21

Can some real MVP make a visual representation of all this data?


----------



## asacuber (Mar 6, 2017)

Gosh I feel short


----------



## ShyGuy1265 (Mar 10, 2017)

Age: 14
Height: 5' 1''
Gender: Male
Speed: 20


----------



## shadowslice e (Mar 10, 2017)

Age: 18
Height: 5' 11" (I think I know I'm not 6 but not far off at all)
Speed: 9ish


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 10, 2017)

Age: 20 
Height: 5'3" (And I ain't growing any more). Honestly don't think I've grown more than an inch than when I started cubing. 
Speed: 9.5ish


----------



## uyneb2000 (Mar 10, 2017)

Might as well update this lol

Age: 16
Height: 5'7''
Speed: 8.5, though I don't really practice 3x3 much anymore


----------

